# Geschützes Verzeichnis ohne Username?



## byteMaker (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich wollte wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, ein Verzeichnis mit einem Passwort in einer htaccess-Datei zu schützen, ohne dass man bei dem Login ein Benutzernamen eingeben muss (also nur ein Passwort).

Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

Hi,

nein, htaccess verwendet entweder die HTTP-Basic oder HTTP-Digest authentifizierung. Beide benötigen laut Spezifikation auch einen Benutzernamen.

Grüsse,
BK

Quelle: https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2617.txt


----------

